
“I Love America” Facebook Page, Pushing Pro-Trump Propaganda Run in Ukraine - atlasunshrugged
https://popular.info/p/massive-i-love-america-facebook-page
======
atlasunshrugged
Now taken offline ~8hrs after the articles release
[https://twitter.com/JuddLegum/status/1176228660791189506](https://twitter.com/JuddLegum/status/1176228660791189506)

